
BBC detector vans are back to spy on your home Wi-Fi – if you can believe it - davidbarker
http://theregister.co.uk/2016/08/06/bbc_detector_van_wi_fi_iplayer/
======
lttlrck
With a little 'help' from ISPs they could do IP to street address lookup. No
need for a van.

